# Have You Ever Taken A Narcissistic Personality Quiz?



## Meanderer (Jan 2, 2018)

I took this Narcissistic Personality Quiz this morning, and scored an 8.  How about you?


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 2, 2018)

I scored a one

but the mirror distracted me


----------



## Lara (Jan 2, 2018)

haha Gary. (I scored a 6)


----------



## Don M. (Jan 2, 2018)

I got a 6.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 2, 2018)

*Nine*


----------



## Falcon (Jan 2, 2018)

I scored  a  17.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2018)

Matched my IQ...10.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 2, 2018)

I scored 2....

falcon, you scored 17?  Pretty sure of yourself or full of yourself.  J/K my friend.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 2, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> I scored 2....
> 
> falcon, you scored 17?  Pretty sure of yourself or full of yourself.  J/K my friend.



I would rather fly with a pilot that has a high score than a low one, LOL!!!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 2, 2018)

You BETTER  be  "Just kidding" !    LOL  CeeCee.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2018)

6 for me.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 2, 2018)

HAH! ....Gary


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2018)

6 for me.

Authority: 2.00   

Self-Sufficiency: 2.00    

Exploitative  2.00     - This trait refers to how willing you are to exploit others in order to meet your own needs or goals.

  I exploit my adult, employed grandson who lives with me, who must take out the trash and the dog at night, clean the upstairs bathroom, usually bring in the grocery bags and help with occasional heavy things if I'm feeling low, like vacuuming and opening jars.  He also pays a very reasonable rent.


----------



## Wren (Jan 2, 2018)

I scored 5


----------



## Lon (Jan 2, 2018)

19 for me


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2018)

I got a 4....


*Narcissistic Trait* Strength of Trait Authority: 2.00 



 Self-Sufficiency: 0.00 



 Superiority: 0.00 



 Exhibitionism: 1.00 



 Exploitativeness: 1.00 



 Vanity: 0.00 



 Entitlement: 0.00


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 2, 2018)

Lon said:


> 19 for me



Yes, I can believe it!  J/K Lon


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 2, 2018)

OK, wait......


----------



## Olivia (Jan 2, 2018)

I scored a 4.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 2, 2018)

*​I got a 1.  I hate being center of attention.  Once I walked out of the room to avoid my co-workers who wanted to sing "happy Birthday" to me.  They thought I was joking, but a close friend said it was not a good idea to sing. *


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks to everyone, who took time to take the quiz! I hope it proved to be enlightening!


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 2, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> HAH! ....Gary



Heh heh, good find (better grey than nay)


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 2, 2018)

I scored a 3 .


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 3, 2018)

11 for me.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 6, 2018)

I earned an eight.

Harold


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jan 7, 2018)

I got 10 .:wave:

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 7, 2018)

i got a 3


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 9, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> I scored a one
> 
> but the mirror distracted me




:goodone:


----------



## Lynk (Jan 12, 2018)

I got a 4.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 21, 2018)

I scored a 3


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 22, 2018)

I took the quiz, and got a 1.


----------



## debodun (Jan 23, 2018)

I scored a 6, which is perfect for me.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 23, 2018)

A 6. But I would think others would have the complaint about the questions that I do as far as not having a middle ground. There were too many absolutes in the possible responses.


----------



## senile1 (Jan 29, 2018)

My score is 5.


----------



## Leonie (Jan 29, 2018)

ten


----------



## Trade (Nov 25, 2018)

7


*Narcissistic Trait* Strength of Trait Authority: 0.00 




 Self-Sufficiency: 3.00 



 Superiority: 2.00 



 Exhibitionism: 0.00 



 Exploitativeness: 0.00 



 Vanity: 0.00 



 Entitlement: 2.00


----------



## Trade (Nov 25, 2018)

7 

Although on some of the questions I wanted to answer "neither" but that option wasn't there.   From the breakdown it looks like I'm an arrogant introvert. That sounds about right. 


*Narcissistic Trait*Strength of Trait Authority: 0.00



 Self-Sufficiency: 3.00



 Superiority: 2.00



 Exhibitionism: 0.00



 Exploitativeness: 0.00



 Vanity: 0.00



 Entitlement: 2.00


----------



## jujube (Nov 25, 2018)

My dears......that test was put on the internet solely for ME.  Stop taking it!


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2018)

jujube said:


> My dears......that test was put on the internet solely for ME.  Stop taking it!


  :rofl:


----------



## Olivia (Nov 25, 2018)

My score was 4.


----------



## ROBIN48 (Nov 25, 2018)

I scored a 13


----------



## grahamg (Nov 26, 2018)

A 6 from me!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 26, 2018)

*seven*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2018)

I got a 5 …..
[h=3]Your Total: 5[/h]​Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20. ​


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 26, 2018)

15 for me...

Lord it's hard to be humble,  when you're perfect in every way.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 26, 2018)

*I got an 8. It said celebs usually about 17.  I still remember at work once, someone decided to have everyone sing Happy Birthday to me and I ran out of the room crying because I was embarrassed.  I do not like that kind of attention, even among friends*


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## grahamg (Nov 12, 2020)

Another 8 here, bit on the vain side, (who isn't   ?), and what was it expect alot (who doesn't  ?), and as usual a third of the questions you could have gone either way on or didn't agree with either, just to confuse the issue !

Oh, and I'd forgotten I'd done it before and scored a 6, so close enough hey.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 12, 2020)

I scored 13.  That's average.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 12, 2020)

I scored a 4.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 12, 2020)

Scored 4 but the way some of the questions were skewed to the extreme, I'm probably more a 6 or 7.


----------



## Repondering (Nov 12, 2020)

I got 8.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 12, 2020)

I scored 2 ! Oh well that's me in retreat for another day


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2020)

I got a 5 ...  I agree with @AnnieA   ....     not enough middle ground in those questions.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 12, 2020)

Don't need to take it.  I'm a 9.5 for sure.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 12, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Matched my IQ...10.


I also scored a 10 on the test...but I'm not sure I can match your IQ...spoken by a woman who made coffee with the Keurig this morning but forgot the cup...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 12, 2020)

*Your Total: 15*
Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2020)

I know it all and I am the greatest. So you see I don't need to take a narcissistic test. Because I'm not a narc


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 12, 2020)

Treacle said:


> I scored 2 ! Oh well that's me in retreat for another day   View attachment 133104


Would give anything to join you, Tre!

Put on a pot of tea, would you! I'm coming over!


----------



## asp3 (Nov 12, 2020)

9 with 3 out of 3 for vanity and scored in authority, superiority, exhibitionism and entitlement as well.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Would give anything to join you, Tre!
> 
> Put on a pot of tea, would you! I'm coming over!


Is that te missing the quela


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 12, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Is that te missing the quela


Well seeing how you mention it, Tre, let's go a pot of coffee instead, with a little Bailey's Irish Cream! 

It's a favourite go-to of mine around Christmas time!


----------



## Judycat (Nov 12, 2020)

I scored a 1 because I am a sociopath.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Well seeing how you mention it, Tre, let's go a pot of coffee instead, with a little Bailey's Irish Cream!
> 
> It's a favourite go-to of mine around Christmas time!


Will be noted on my virtual Xmas list - not wanting to be a cheapskate but this technology does have a positive side !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 10, 2021)

I took the test. Apparently, I don't want to rule the world, I got a 12.


----------



## Knight (Feb 10, 2021)

6 for me


----------



## Robert59 (Mar 1, 2021)

mine is a 4.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 1, 2021)

20 for me.  OMG.  I am a total narcissist.  Who knew?


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 1, 2021)

Didn’t see an actual number, but somewhere in the 0 - 11 zone.   So yay, I’m not a narcissist


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 1, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> 20 for me.  OMG.  I am a total narcissist.  Who knew?


Really?  Never would have guessed from your posts!  Well there is always therapy, but judging by your score you don’t think you need it


----------



## Pepper (Mar 1, 2021)

I stopped taking the test when I started lying.  I remembered Ronni's thread on cursing, yelled F*** U there's too many questions!


----------



## Homeschoolie (Mar 1, 2021)

I also didn't get a single score I am between 0 and 11


----------



## StarSong (Mar 1, 2021)

Take a narcissistic personality quiz?   Heavens no.  My time is way too important for that!


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 1, 2021)

I thought the questions were ridiculous so I left the sight after the fist 6 or 7.


----------

